# Just Internet



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

I have been looking at offers for Internet in the Fuengirola, El Faro, La Cala area of the Costa del Sol. The problem is the one's I have looked at so far bundle the internet with telephone and/or various UK TV channels.

However, I can receive UK TV (which I don't watch much of to be honest) over the Internet with services such as Filmon if I really wanted to.

Does anyone know of any companies that offer an Internet only service, and what they typically charge for their max speed?

The only one I have found so far is VozPlus, who offer short term internet access only, for a 10Mb service, and charge €345 for 20 weeks (which works out at approx €69/month), and for a long-term contract they charge €53.12 (inc VAT) per month for 10Mb. 

Cheers

Wibs


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Wibs said:


> I have been looking at offers for Internet in the Fuengirola, El Faro, La Cala area of the Costa del Sol. The problem is the one's I have looked at so far bundle the internet with telephone and/or various UK TV channels.
> 
> However, I can receive UK TV (which I don't watch much of to be honest) over the Internet with services such as Filmon if I really wanted to.
> 
> ...


Satellite internet is available anywhere in Europe where you can see the sky and have space for a dish. See https://www.europasat.com/


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> Satellite internet is available anywhere in Europe where you can see the sky and have space for a dish. See https://www.europasat.com/


It really depends where you are - there are (apparently) no installers near here so a friend couldn't get it installed.

They did eventually get satellite internet but it's never fast enough to do anything with and goes off between 10am and midnight! Their excuse - too much space debris! No engineer will come and look at the installation to see if it's OK - and this in a fairly large town!


So, satellite internet is not necessarily the panacea that you make it out to be.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> It really depends where you are - there are (apparently) no installers near here so a friend couldn't get it installed.
> 
> They did eventually get satellite internet but it's never fast enough to do anything with and goes off between 10am and midnight! Their excuse - too much space debris! No engineer will come and look at the installation to see if it's OK - and this in a fairly large town!
> 
> ...


We´ve been using Tooway satellite internet for three years without any trouble whatsoever (I´m touching wood as I write!). We have consistently fast download speeds and download British TV programmes and make regular video calls. We do most of our biggest downloads overnight because there is no download limit between 11pm and 7am and have never experienced a problem. Our tariff gives us 20gb a month daytime download allowance which we usually get close to using. Our system was installed by an English chap based in Denia but there are now many Spanish companies offering Tooway, including one in Alcoy. You can even order it through El Corte Inglés. There are several other satellite systems that are not as good as Tooway and Tooway itself was not that brilliant until they launched the new Ka-band satellite in 2011, which dramatically improved speed and reliability.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Problem is for watching tv during peak viewing hours- esp live Sport etc- the download limit would be way too small for us. Unlimited would be needed


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you know the name of the street or at least the area you can pick an address and check for adsl coverage on the movistar website. 
https://www.movistar.es/coberturas?canalOrigen=3bf15c2c62270410VgnVCM1000003028240aRCRD

If you can get a package with movistar then it's likely that yoigo, orange and other adsl companies can get to you too.
As to what packages they offer I don't know them all but the basic movistar fusion is much cheaper than what you mentioned in the OP so even if it comes with tv channels it's not a worry.

Failing that this map Cobertura Internet rural Fuengirola Fuengirola 29640 ADSL Wimax shows that wimax is widely available in most places in that area so in general if one company can provide wimax there should be others that cover the same area. I can't speak for iberbanda and their package looks a bit rubbish so maybe another company is more competitive but it would still be infinitely better than a overpriced and underserviced satellite system.

We have a stand alone wimax system and it's fine, there are options for adding a phone etc... but we don't need that and I believe they also offer a service where they will cut the internet so you don't pay when you are away for an extended time.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Pazcat is yours unlimited download?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, totally unlimited data at 6mb down and 3up. There are no peak times and it is constant the whole time and for just a touch over 30 euro per month. 
I'm with aeromax.
We watch filmon via our Wii U browser on the tv with no real problems. Maybe the occasional buffering but not enough to say it's unacceptable. I watch football and stuff online at the PC and while you may not get the very best ACE streams or Stream torrents there are good options still available.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Constant 6mb, and unlimited download for €30 would be excellent.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> Yes, totally unlimited data at 6mb down and 3up. There are no peak times and it is constant the whole time and for just a touch over 30 euro per month.
> I'm with aeromax.
> We watch filmon via our Wii U browser on the tv with no real problems. Maybe the occasional buffering but not enough to say it's unacceptable. I watch football and stuff online at the PC and while you may not get the very best ACE streams or Stream torrents there are good options still available.


You obviously have better internet options in your part of the province than we do. When we bought our house in 2008 there was no internet available other than a mobile dongle, which was totally useless and very expensive. The nearest phone lines to us are 3km away. When we discovered satellite internet it was like moving from the Dark Ages into the 21st century at the wave of a magic wand! There are now a couple of WIMAX providers available but they are nowhere near as reliable as our system, perhaps because we are too far from the transmission tower. A friend signed a year´s contract with a WIMAX company specifically so that he could watch his favourite Andalucian TV programme, which he was promised would be possible, but it was not and constantly buffered. He has changed to another company now (offering 6mbs instead of 3mbs) and this is much better, but it is still much slower for web surfing than our satellite internet. WIMAX in this area also suffers from a lot of outages so, at the moment, I wouldn´t want to change, even though it is cheaper. I should add, by the way, that we don´t rely upon the internet for TV as we have a 2.4m Sky dish but we do download programmes we forgot to record or if there is a clash of opinions over what to watch on TV!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> If you know the name of the street or at least the area you can pick an address and check for adsl coverage on the movistar website.
> https://www.movistar.es/coberturas?canalOrigen=3bf15c2c62270410VgnVCM1000003028240aRCRD


Just be warned that this site is NOT very accurate - they say we can get 6-20meg yet the engineer showed us that we would NEVER get more than 1mbs!!!!

Just treat it with caution and do NOT believe everything that Movistar tell you.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree that if there is no other option available then you can only make the best of the situation. We were in a similar standing when we moved, satellite was the only option and the experience has left me hoping never to encounter it again but that is likely the result of the particular company as there do seem to be much happier satellite customers than we were.

Still I can't fault wimax at all, the speed is fine(not blistering but not a problem at all) and I have said it before but we are taking the system with us despite the availability of adsl via a copper connection.
That said I'm pretty cynical and am fully expecting to see the service go down the drain after installing it elsewhere and I'll likely change my tune.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Just be warned that this site is NOT very accurate - they say we can get 6-20meg yet the engineer showed us that we would NEVER get more than 1mbs!!!!
> 
> Just treat it with caution and do NOT believe everything that Movistar tell you.


Yes this is true enough, one of the reasons we wont be using them is the possibility of finding out just that after all the hassle of installation etc.
It was just a guide more than anything and who knows maybe they can get fiber optic, if that was available here I would jump at it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We just went to fusion having been told that the MINIMUM that movistar now provide is 6 meg. I was sceptical and told the rep as much.

After 3 weeks we are still trying to back out of fusion on the basis that they are not providing even the minimum that they promised (0.46meg was all the engineer could get).

Lesson learned - don't believe sales people (especially when I know lots more than they do on the subject in question)!


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

hey hope i am not butting in  moving to Zaragoza end of August and wondering if anyone know companies that do unlimited fast fiber or broad band (i am a gamer so its a must for me


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It won't be of any help to the OP as we use a purely local supplier, but we do have an internet only service via a local cable TV company (there are 2 in our town who both offer this service). They call it Internet Ahorro, and we pay €18 per month inc IVA for 20mb (totally unlimited, and we do get actual speed very close to 20mb). They do have phone and/or TV options too, of course, but we aren't obliged to take them, and we could opt for higher speeds of 30 or 50mb if we wanted to pay more. Before this we had wimax but it was much slower (we paid for up to 10mb but never got more than 6) and also quite a bit more expensive. We were paying €29 per month but the company's prices are now higher.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

another option... Tarifas internet 4G - Descubre la red 4G con Amena en casa


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

4g - ha, ha, we can barely get 3g around here!


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> 4g - ha, ha, we can barely get 3g around here!


Where's 'around here'?

So, does anyone know if 4G is available in the Fuengirola area (specifically I am in El faro)?

Wibs


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Im in deepest Andalusia and our town near Almeria has just recently upgraded to 300Mbs download 30Mbs upload fibre.
Coming to a rural town near you soon.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Just be warned that this site is NOT very accurate - they say we can get 6-20meg yet the engineer showed us that we would NEVER get more than 1mbs!!!!
> 
> Just treat it with caution and do NOT believe ANYthing that Movistar tell you.


I've corrected that for you-


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> You obviously have better internet options in your part of the province than we do. When we bought our house in 2008 there was no internet available other than a mobile dongle, which was totally useless and very expensive.!


Huge amounts of Norfolk & Suffolk are still like that.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wibs said:


> Where's 'around here'?
> 
> So, does anyone know if 4G is available in the Fuengirola area (specifically I am in El faro)?
> 
> Wibs


... take a look at my location 


I once found a site where you could see 2G, 3G and 4G coverage for anywhere in Spain. I can't recall what the web address was but will try and find it again.

edit - just done a quick google search and there are any number of sites - one for Orange, another for Vodafone, one for Movistar etc. etc.


----------



## Elpuppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I use Amena 4G en casa here in Benalmadena area. 
Speed today is 27M up/20M down with 30ms Ping (see pic)









Service is 40 Euros/month with 100Gig limit.

Until we get Fibra Optica, this appears the best connection available in terms of latency and uplink.


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

*tooway*



The Skipper said:


> We´ve been using Tooway satellite internet for three years without any trouble whatsoever (I´m touching wood as I write!). We have consistently fast download speeds and download British TV programmes and make regular video calls. We do most of our biggest downloads overnight because there is no download limit between 11pm and 7am and have never experienced a problem. Our tariff gives us 20gb a month daytime download allowance which we usually get close to using. Our system was installed by an English chap based in Denia but there are now many Spanish companies offering Tooway, including one in Alcoy. You can even order it through El Corte Inglés. There are several other satellite systems that are not as good as Tooway and Tooway itself was not that brilliant until they launched the new Ka-band satellite in 2011, which dramatically improved speed and reliability.


Hi - we are in process of buying a house in the hills near Albaida and Muro D'Alcoy and there is no phone line. We were considering mobile dongle type internet but on reading here that sounds like a poor route so would be looking at TV through a satellite dish and internet via Tooway dish . ... what does the 20gb a month daytime download limit tariff cost per month please. thanks, Adam


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

adamski2357 said:


> Hi - we are in process of buying a house in the hills near Albaida and Muro D'Alcoy and there is no phone line. We were considering mobile dongle type internet but on reading here that sounds like a poor route so would be looking at TV through a satellite dish and internet via Tooway dish . ... what does the 20gb a month daytime download limit tariff cost per month please. thanks, Adam


We live close to you - my recommendation would be to look at WiMax first.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

adamski2357 said:


> Hi - we are in process of buying a house in the hills near Albaida and Muro D'Alcoy and there is no phone line. We were considering mobile dongle type internet but on reading here that sounds like a poor route so would be looking at TV through a satellite dish and internet via Tooway dish . ... what does the 20gb a month daytime download limit tariff cost per month please. thanks, Adam


We pay €39 a month but I notice that this tariff is no longer mentioned on the website (www.europasat.com). We have not had a price increase in three years and, with the pound now much stronger than it used to be, we seem to be getting a good deal. We did, by the way, buy our equipment and pay for installation, which makes the monthly tariff much cheaper than renting. You can, by the way, have a phone via Tooway and calls are ridiculously cheap compared to Movistar charges. It is also possible to use the Tooway dish for receiving foreign TV channels with many of the programmes available in English. We don´t bother as we have a Sky dish.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Elpuppy said:


> I use Amena 4G en casa here in Benalmadena area.
> Speed today is 27M up/20M down with 30ms Ping (see pic)
> 
> 
> ...


This indeed does sound like the best option currently available. 

Is this service just for mobile phones, or is there any sort of home installation available too?

Wibs


----------



## peterinmalaga (May 27, 2013)

Pepephone do internet without phone but it is not the best option for those who wnt to watch TV online. I was very pleased with it till fibra optica came here.


----------



## Elpuppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Wibs said:


> This indeed does sound like the best option currently available.
> Is this service just for mobile phones, or is there any sort of home installation available too?
> Wibs


It's just like your house modem but it connects to the mobile network. You can use it for your mobile phone, PC, whatever.


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone - lots of ideas here. The wimax coverage maps look a bit iffy in the hills so preferred route will be satellite or the 4G gadget to get us started ... probably need to prioritise all the other things we need to do before internet !


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

adamski2357 said:


> Thanks everyone - lots of ideas here. The wimax coverage maps look a bit iffy in the hills so preferred route will be satellite or the 4G gadget to get us started ... probably need to prioritise all the other things we need to do before internet !


....Hmmmmmmm, there is no 4G signal where you will be (to my knowledge)!


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> ....Hmmmmmmm, there is no 4G signal where you will be (to my knowledge)!


Looks like we are now onto plan B.... A rural finca at El Plano near to Sax....


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

adamski2357 said:


> Looks like we are now onto plan B.... A rural finca at El Plano near to Sax....


If you are looking for a finca in this area take a look at this web site: Farm In The Sun - Farmhouse For Sale in Cocentaina Spain
The property belongs to a friend of mine. WIMAX available and 2.4m Sky dish on site!


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow an amazing place.... A tad over budget for us though!


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> If you are looking for a finca in this area take a look at this web site: Farm In The Sun - Farmhouse For Sale in Cocentaina Spain
> The property belongs to a friend of mine. WIMAX available and 2.4m Sky dish on site!


Another example of the amazing bargains that can be had right now, AND it includes a business!!. What would that money (£180K) get you in the UK?

Wibs


----------

